# Mites or fleas in house



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Do you have a dogs or cats that go out side if you do most likely fleas ,get you self some name brand indoor foggers and follow directions on can depending how bad or how many indoors may need to due twice. good look may also be bedbugs .Its been on the news lately that its a big problem this year . Have you had been to hotels or motels or have had guest spent the nite or even kids returning home from school or at camp thats the easiest way to get bedbugs I'm not saying that you have them but you might .Both are hard to see and both due bite, fleas will mostlikely bite around ankles and lower legs. bed bugs all over.


----------

